# Decision Making Time!



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll be moving in to my new house by next year and i was thinking about selling off 4 of my dear hedgies. I already have 2 prospects but i'm looking for more signs not to. Please talk me out of it 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh no! I could never imagine giving up my Henry...but I understand sometimes it's in the best interest of the pet.

I think it depends more on your individual situation. Why are you considering giving them away?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

They're kept in their individual bins except for one that is in a glass tank. My car won't be able to bring them all along. I'm also sacrificing some of my reptiles as well. I could easily buy and get new ones as replacements once i'm settled in though, but i don't wanna regret the 6 years that were together


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

How far away are you moving? Why not make two trips? If it's too far, bins will stack together to take up less space and transport hedgies in smaller sized carriers.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Like very far! You know how cars are tucked into small ferries to get to the mainland for about a couple of hours then another 9 hour drive up to the mountains lol.. and oh i finally made a decision, i'm going to keep one! 

I'm gonna be needing to review those CHE and heating setups too very soon. Though situated in a tropical country with 95-ish F temps, where i'm moving it's gonna drop to 57F.. it's the single most coldest place in the Philippines and the summer capital here as well (temps range from 57 to 69F all year round)


----------

